
Ask HN: PDF reader with sessions - timpattinson
Hi,
Does anyone know a PDF reader which supports multiple sessions, or lists of files, or even folders ala Atom.<p>None of the big name pdf readers support having different sessions (I am not just looking for remembering last open documents)<p>I have tried this one (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stdutility.com&#x2F;), exactly the functionality I want but it seems to crash a lot.
======
DrScump
To edit, or just read? Some browsers (e.g. Opera) display PDFs natively; you
can open multiple documents as tabs or windows.

